# Most Graphic Cartoon Ever



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

What do you think is the most graphic/gory cartoon ever? I saw part of a movie/anime called "Dragon Century". After the 3rd person exploded, I couldn't watch anymore. It was too real. In my opinion, it's more graphic than 300.

In other words, don't watch it. No matter how cute fanart looks. It's not worth the mental scar. o_o;


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2008)

That sounds awesome.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> That sounds awesome.



Says you. People spontaneously explode! o_o;
Guts and all!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweet. Personally I'd go with Watership down. Pretty gory and rather disturbing in presentation.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 13, 2008)

_Grave of the Fireflies_ (brother and sister die in WW2) and _When the Wind Blows_ (old couple die in nuclear war) aren't graphically gory, but they're bloody disturbing to watch.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm.  Samurai X comes to mind.  Or this other series that had "Samurai" in its name that was extremely disturbing.  I can't remember what it was called though.


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan, without question.

The main character is constantly getting killed by some sort of girl with a giant spiked mace (blood usually comes spewing out of the gaping wound) who always resurrects him seconds afterward. I'm told the second series is also rather graphic, but I've never seen it (and don't want to).


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 13, 2008)

gore and sexual explicitness ahead:

Ninja Scroll
Heavy Metal
Fritz the Cat


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2008)

Not totally on topic, but the most graphic cartoon ever in terms of sexuality I've ever seen _*without*_ being classified as a pornographic cartoon is an anime called Kanokon. It's actually quite awesome, and involves breasts and animal spirits masquerading as humans at a local high school. =D

"Bust-up! Over the world!"


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 13, 2008)

A good handful of Adult Swim animated shows!

Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Frisky Dingo, Assy McGee, and Metalocalypse.

Okay, we can agree that 70% of the animated stuff on Adult Swim is graphic.

There's probably more now, since I haven't watched TV in years.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 13, 2008)

Metalocalypse is fucking awesome. A giant metal box falls from the sky, crushes half the crowd, and the crowd cheers. Then the giant box opens up and crushes even MORE people. XD


----------



## Cero (Jul 13, 2008)

Battle Royale is a really gory movie, I thought it was good...

Let's see here...Elfen Lied is really graphic too.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Cero said:


> Battle Royale is a really gory movie, I thought it was good...
> 
> Let's see here...Elfen Lied is really graphic too.



But Battle Royale is a live acting movie. o_o;
It is halarious though...
"Since we're gonna die, can we have sex?"
ROFLCOPTER!!! XD


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> _Grave of the Fireflies_



This.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Tree Friends!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Happy Tree Friends!



Lord have mercy.

But at least that show does it with humor. Dragon Century is extremely...._real_...o_o;

And it came out in 1988!? That's insane...


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 13, 2008)

Grave of the Fireflies <--- that i think its rather sad too 

Elfen Lied... ^___^ but i loves it


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2008)

The entire Gyver series....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 13, 2008)

i cannot even describe the movie grave of the firefiles to some one withoit choking up

watership down in pretty graphic and mistaken as a kids film when its not
and a story by the same author was also made into a film (and i think by the same animators) Plauge dogs, the movie is twisted its about 2 dogs that escape from research lab the one dog has had mind altering brain surgery and they are on the run from hunters cuase they were killing sheep. and this has to be thee most shocking graphic scene of any animated film i have ever seen not just the gore but the situation surrounding it as the man was going to help him and it could have so changed the outcome of the story for the better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp5mcc47xD8


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i cannot even describe the movie grave of the firefiles to some one withoit choking up
> 
> watership down in pretty graphic and mistaken as a kids film when its not
> and a story by the same author was also made into a film (and i think by the same animators) Plauge dogs, the movie is twisted and this has to be thee most graphic scene of any animated film i have ever seen not just the gore but the situation surrounding it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp5mcc47xD8



-Afraid to click the link-


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 13, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -Afraid to click the link-




just watch its more shocking than it is graphic


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> just watch its more shocking than it is graphic



Eh...


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 13, 2008)

I've heard the ending of _The Plague Dogs_ animation is _even sadder_ than the original book, which is maybe a first in the history of screenplay adaptations.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 13, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> I've heard the ending of _The Plague Dogs_ animation is _even sadder_ than the original book, which is maybe a first in the history of screenplay adaptations.



the movie like ends before the book ends...

ENDING SPOILERS BELOW

in the movie it leaves off with them swimming out to sea to the island they assume is there and it leaves you thinking they drowned

first off in the book sintter's owner was not killed (but his sister sold the dog to the lab as she hated it and blamed snitter for the accident and told her brother the dog ran away)
in the book some fishermen save them when they were nearly drowned and dogs are cleared of being infected with the plauge and snitter is reunited with his owner and Rolf gains trust in humans and gets a proper home (i cannot remember if he went home with snitter or the fishman adopted him) 

some people argue the ending of the movie is more befitting of the overall plot. me i like the happy ending, snitter's brain is still screwed up but he is still happy


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

Tom and Jerry?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Tom and Jerry?



GRAPHIC.....lol


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2008)

I might have to check out this Dragon Century...
Also Beastcub, i loled at that youtube link.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 13, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Lord have mercy.
> 
> But at least that show does it with humor. Dragon Century is extremely...._real_...o_o;
> 
> And it came out in 1988!? That's insane...



Not as insane as you might think.  Yoshitaka Amano's *Vampire Hunter D* came out in 1985, and I do recall that movie being bloody as hell.  ^^;


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Not as insane as you might think.  Yoshitaka Amano's *Vampire Hunter D* came out in 1985, and I do recall that movie being bloody as hell.  ^^;



lol XD
(Awesome avatar btw...)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 13, 2008)

Night.. Shift.. Nurses? haha

Depends what kind of graphic you're talking about..


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Night.. Shift.. Nurses? haha
> 
> Depends what kind of graphic you're talking about..



Guts, blood....stuff like that.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 14, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> A good handful of Adult Swim animated shows!
> 
> Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Frisky Dingo, Assy McGee, and Metalocalypse.
> 
> ...



Gods help me for admitting that I watched this one, but "Drawn Together".  That is the most offensive, vile piece of shite that has graced the small screen, and I laughed through every friggen episode.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> What do you think is the most graphic/gory cartoon ever? I saw part of a movie/anime called "Dragon Century". After the 3rd person exploded, I couldn't watch anymore. It was too real. In my opinion, it's more graphic than 300.
> 
> In other words, don't watch it. No matter how cute fanart looks. It's not worth the mental scar. o_o;


 
I've been looking for that movie for ages, I NEED to see it.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> I've been looking for that movie for ages, I NEED to see it.



That's what I thought...until I met _someone else's_ spleen....


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 15, 2008)

Where did you find it though?
I know theres an english version, thats the one I'm looking for. Don't know if it's sub or dub though.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> Where did you find it though?
> I know theres an english version, thats the one I'm looking for. Don't know if it's sub or dub though.



I dunno....
Try Hulu...


----------



## Solaris (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd have to say Hellsing ova and the manga (not the 13 episode spin off). It's very gory and amazingly stylized.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 15, 2008)

Solaris said:


> I'd have to say Hellsing ova and the manga (not the 13 episode spin off). It's very gory and amazingly stylized.


 
I would have to say that too, It's simply amazing, the amount of detail is outstanding. But it's not the gore that attracted me to hellsing, it was the detail in the firearms, they realy did research and even had a weapon advisor on the team.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 15, 2008)

My vote goes for that episode of South Park where some girl's head is blown off and she's still walking around, like Mike the Headless Chicken. That actually made me sick to my stomach, which is kind of hilarious considering the disgusting stuff I usually enjoy watching in movies.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> My vote goes for that episode of South Park where some girl's head is blown off and she's still walking around, like Mike the Headless Chicken. That actually made me sick to my stomach, which is kind of hilarious considering the disgusting stuff I usually enjoy watching in movies.



South Park?
...........Didn't see that coming....o_o;


----------



## Unk Won (Jul 15, 2008)

In the 80s here in the states many people think Akira was the most graphic of animation, but then again wasn't Beserk more graphic.  I'm no Okatu on this one.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Unk Won said:


> In the 80s here in the states many people think Akira was the most graphic of animation, but then again wasn't Beserk more graphic.  I'm no Okatu on this one.



Haven't heard of that one....


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Try Watching X/1999 Now that is disturbing.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hmm.  Samurai X comes to mind.  Or this other series that had "Samurai" in its name that was extremely disturbing.  I can't remember what it was called though.




Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Solaris (Jul 15, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> I would have to say that too, It's simply amazing, the amount of detail is outstanding. But it's not the gore that attracted me to hellsing, it was the detail in the firearms, they realy did research and even had a weapon advisor on the team.




What attracted me wasn't so much the actual gore but how there's no act a character can't commit, and we love them for it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> What do you think is the most graphic/gory cartoon ever? I saw part of a movie/anime called "Dragon Century". After the 3rd person exploded, I couldn't watch anymore. It was too real. In my opinion, it's more graphic than 300.
> 
> In other words, don't watch it. No matter how cute fanart looks. It's not worth the mental scar. o_o;



Hmmm, graphic yes, but what really got me was that the chick and the dragon didn't fuck at the end. Seriously it's like the whole movie is building up to it and then bam credits. My inner furfag was crushed.

In all seriousness though I might agree with Plague Dogs, over the top gore doesn't really effect me the way that kind of down to earth stuff does. Incidentally I liked the movie ending a lot better, a happy ending in a story like that just feels like a cop out to me.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hmmm, graphic yes, but what really got me was that the chick and the dragon  didn't fuck at the end.   Seriously it's like the whole movie is building up to  it and then bam credits.   My inner furfag was crushed.
> 
> In all  seriousness though I might agree with Plague Dogs, over the top gore doesn't  really effect me the way that kind of down to earth stuff does.   Indecently I  liked the movie ending a lot better, a happy ending in a story like that just  feels like a cop out to me.



Wow....I don't think Youtube would allow such content....XD


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Fist of the North Star yet. The three part movie-esque block ("New Fist of the North Star") is rather gore laden, especially compared to the TV-series and the "movie" (the not live action one).


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

Um let's see.

I'd say the Japanese anime movie "Princess manoke".
Also the anime "Blood Plus".
And "Blood:the last vampire".
and maybe some animated shows on Adult swim lol.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 16, 2008)

Project_X said:


> South Park?
> ...........Didn't see that coming....o_o;



Me neither, dammit. I ordered a pizza just before it came on, and by the time it got here I was too nauseous to eat. Who would have suspected cardboard cutout gore would do that?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 16, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Sweet. Personally I'd go with Watership down. Pretty gory and rather disturbing in presentation.





			
				6 year old said:
			
		

> oh god oh god I just wanted a movie about bunnies :cry:



Seriously that movie probably scarred more kids than mistaken rentals of Pan's Labyrinth ever did.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> My vote goes for that episode of South Park where some girl's head is blown off and she's still walking around, like Mike the Headless Chicken. That actually made me sick to my stomach, which is kind of hilarious considering the disgusting stuff I usually enjoy watching in movies.


 
Ditto.
The remember this graphic little scene In the War of Warcraft episode.
It was when Cartman needed to use the bathroon while he was playing and still siting down one the computer, he yelled "MOM BATHROOM!" and his mom came down stairs with a bowl and went near Cartman's ass, and she held there and then suddenly he shit (It was almost like diarea) all over the bowl and mom's face. 
And the mom just said "What a big Boy".

I was forever disturbed.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> Ditto.
> The remember this graphic little scene In the War of Warcraft episode.
> It was when Cartman needed to use the bathroon while he was playing and still siting down one the computer, he yelled "MOM BATHROOM!" and his mom came down stairs with a bowl and went near Cartman's ass, and she held there and then suddenly he shit (It was almost like diarea) all over the bowl and mom's face.
> And the mom just said "What a big Boy".
> ...



That bit was so inaccurate.

Everyone knows WoW players use socks.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 17, 2008)

I've heard comentaries that the movie Barefoot Gen is even sadder than the grave of the fireflies, but haven't seen that one yet.... anyone else saw that?... must...download


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Lobar said:


> That bit was so inaccurate.
> 
> Everyone knows WoW players use socks.


 
Well I wouldn't know.
It's amzing how obsessive games can be.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 17, 2008)

I think the goriest cartoons are South Park and Heavy Metal


----------



## virus (Jul 17, 2008)

Claymore is really graphic, a lot of blood.. bodies exploding in blood showers and parts flying everywhere.
Berserk as well is graphic.. same deal.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

virus said:


> Claymore is really graphic, a lot of blood.. bodies exploding in blood showers and parts flying everywhere.
> Berserk as well is graphic.. same deal.


 
With claymore do you mean the Anime or the Manga?
I'm curious whether or not It has an anime.

Anyways 
another bloody cartoon is Metalocolypse
someone always has to get cut open or killed in every episode, I get nervous everytime It come on. :shock:


----------

